# Seats



## Michael Titko (12 mo ago)

Has any one had seat covers from L seats just looking to see if they are worth the $ 500 please let me know any other seat recommendations


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

L ???

Legendary ???


----------

